# What to do if selling phone?



## kill00 (Mar 27, 2012)

If I'm sellingmy DX and its rooted what should I do to it before I give it to someone? How do I deactivate it and remove my info from it? Obviously I can do a wipe and install a different rom but will my phone # still be there?


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

SBF it and then do a factory reset.


----------



## hecksagon (Mar 5, 2012)

Make sure you get your new phone activated first. Then sbf the Droid X to .605 and wipe data and cache. If you know the person, offer to root it and freeze the Updater and Upgrader apks so they don't get stuck on .621. The phone number won't be visible to them because they have to activate it on first boot for it to be useful to them. Once they activate it, the number that shows up in about phone will be theirs.


----------

